# Roth question



## h_mossy (Oct 24, 2017)

I just purchased a Paph. rothschildianum from H & R Nurseries here in Hawaii. They didn't provide the cross, but I was told that one of the parents came from Wilbur Chang and had a dorsal sepal that was rather green vice white. I asked if that meant it was an alba, and was told no, it would be more like an albescens. Anyone know where I could find a photo of something like that? oke:


----------



## OR.O (Oct 24, 2017)

a rothschildianum albescens?? I'm quite sure it doesn't exist..


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2017)

Tokyo Orchid Nursery posted a plant a year or two ago with flowers that were a gold/green color. It wasn't album but much lighter than the normal roth.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2017)

sounds different


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, I never saw the one I was told about, I was just told that Wilbur had one and wanted to find another to breed it with. Never finding one, he allowed his to be bred. Wilbur is no longer with us to see the result. Those that have seen Wilbur's plant just said the dorsal sepal was green rather than the regular color.


----------



## xiphius (Oct 25, 2017)

Austin Creek Orchids has a bunch of roth clones and one of them is quite greenish yellow (link). I would imagine he probably means something like this. I have seen several that have greenish-toned sepals, but the degree/intensity varies a lot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2017)

that's just a badly colour corrected picture, I think.


----------



## xiphius (Oct 25, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> that's just a badly colour corrected picture, I think.



I don't agree that's the whole explanation. Color correction may be making it seem a bit more dramatic than it actually is, but there are a fair few pictures of the parent ('New Horizon') floating around and they all seem to show abnormally greenish sepals. Plus, I have seen roths in bloom (in person... not just in pictures) with varying degrees of greenish-tinged sepals. So they do exist.

Edit: Also forgot to mention that the text description for this particular cross also explains that the coloration is somewhat different from normal. So it's not _just_ the picture.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the information, and the link to the photo!


----------

